# Bonsai trees



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought some of you might be interested in getting into this. For some reason it strikes me as similiar to the fishkeeping hobby. This is a link to some cool bonsai galleries, and the web page its on has a lot of good info.

http://www.bonsai4me.com/Gallery/GalleryIndex.html


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I had one for awhile but unfortunally I have a brown thumb when it comes to plants. I also tried a venus-flytrap but was only able to keep it alive for about 5 months.


----------

